# battery location



## papapickles47 (May 8, 2017)

Have bought a 2002 Teton Homes 5th wheel. Cannot get bump outs to work even though the unit is plugged in. I understand that it may be due to the battery for the unit being dead. I cannot find location of the battery to check it's condition. Any help that anyone could provide would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Papapickles47


----------



## C Nash (May 10, 2017)

Not much help but I do know some are under the steps in the RV


----------

